# Heat Press on poly/cotton, flame-retardant fabric



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

Lady at the local print shop say I can't print onto poly/cotton, flame-retardant fabric. I only want to press vinyl film onto the material from cad direct.. I mean i live in a country place, cant wait wait to move... I know its a way..


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

If it is not a coated fabric, and it is flame resistant due the way it is woven, you may be able to heat apply onto it.

We have not tested this yet, so I cannot say for sure, but I think you may be able to.


----------



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

It's this type of material. practicalstoragesolutionseatsack


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

"Order 150+ SEAT SACK™ and receive your school or company logo screened for free, just check the box for FREE screen. Send your print ready artwork of your logo to art@seatsack.comor fax it to 239-596-2377, please include your name, school or company name, address, phone number and internet order number when sending in your artwork."

If they offer to screen print why can't the print shop print it? I would think Gorilla Grip II which is designed for difficult fabrics would work. My take is if it can be screen printed or embroidered on, it surely can be embellished otherwise.


----------



## iguess (Mar 21, 2011)

Good point..

It was fashion film electric or film.. I'll get it done in the city..


----------

